# Escambia 4/22 (big trout beatdown)



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I wasn't planning on going fishing yesterday after work but as I was going across Escambia bay the conditions looked to perfect,other than the neap tide. I got on the water at 4:45 and the big trout were relentless. They crushed my Yozuri shichimi for 2 hours straight. I landed around 20-25 trout and lost a handful more. I also had two redfish come unbuttoned, one pulled the hook and split ring off my bait. 

Final tally- 20+ trout from 17"-23"


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Pics


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Totally awesome report! 

If it's not too much trouble, could you please provide me the specific location where you caught your fish? I have the summers off and I will be fishing 4 to 5 days a week very soon.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

fsu alex said:


> one pulled the hook and split ring off my bait.


Dang! What kind of bait? Was it old?



dabutcher said:


> could you please provide me the specific location where you caught your fish?


Double Dang! Dont beat around the bush! :thumbup: Haha


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

dabutcher said:


> Totally awesome report!
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, could you please provide me the specific location where you caught your fish? I have the summers off and I will be fishing 4 to 5 days a week very soon.


Nevermind! By using the length of the shadow that the fish is casting on your boat in the 2nd picture and some basic trigonometry, I have determined the exact location where you caught the fish.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol... Well I think I need to start going with u alex.... Good job man!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang! You really crushed those big trout. Nicely done.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report....love the longer days and fishing after work!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Dang! What kind of bait? Was it old?
> 
> 
> No it wasn't an old bait,actually it was pretty new,just a fluke thing I'm guessing.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Dang! What kind of bait? Was it old?
> 
> 
> 
> Double Dang! Dont beat around the bush! :thumbup: Haha





dabutcher said:


> Nevermind! By using the length of the shadow that the fish is casting on your boat in the 2nd picture and some basic trigonometry, I have determined the exact location where you caught the fish.


Actually you're wrong about the location. I,knowing you would use your master mathematical skills,set up props and smoke screens to cause confusion in your hunt for my secret spots.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful fish Alex. Nice work. 

Is that a top water bait? I don't want to assume but I thought it was.

Were the trout up on flats or creek mouths or what? I went today in BWB and got skunked so I am trying to figure it out. I hit creek mouths and tried the back of ward basin and the mouth of another basin with no luck. How deep of water were they in?

Sorry for the questions but I am new to the area and I have been a bass fishermen my whole life so these salty fish are a new challenge. Not much saltwater in WV. LOL


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Gitzit said:


> Beautiful fish Alex. Nice work.
> 
> Is that a top water bait? I don't want to assume but I thought it was.
> 
> ...






















These are the topwater bait I normally use a Yozuri shishimi(top) and a Zara super spook jr.(bottom). Use them in a walk the dog pattern. You go on YouTube and watch a video on how to use them if your not sure. Blackwater bay can be tricky this time of year because the fish,for the most part have moved out of the rivers and are headed south. Not to say you can't catch them up there, the fish are just following the bait. The area I was fishing was a flat with uneven bottom, with depths ranging from 1'-4'.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Great thread*

Very nice post FSU....... Some accurate info there. Nice fishing trip.

GO NOLES


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info Alex. I actually like "walking the dog", I actually was using a mirrolure that day walking it with no luck. One blow up that missed and couldn't get him to hit it again. Even tried throwing back in there with some plastic to catch it with no luck.

But great info, I'm learning and enjoy the challenge. Not a bit discouraged, in fact, makes me more determined.

If you ever would consider showing a West Virginian the ropes I would greatly appreciate it. I'll buy the gas.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work!
thanks for sharing report, pics, & dialog.
catch 'em up.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> Actually you're wrong about the location. I,knowing you would use your master mathematical skills,set up props and smoke screens to cause confusion in your hunt for my secret spots.



My young friend, you underestimate my skills. I pinpointed your location with mathematical precision. In fact, I fished Escambia yesterday and caught a redfish with a treble hook attached to a split ring in its mouth.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent report. 'Bout time I had one of these fishing trips. Things continue to be quite on the BW.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

dabutcher, your lucky he didn't blurr the background, itd throw your location pinpointing skills off.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

you fell for an old trick. He used a high intensity spotlight to alter the shadow characteristics...seen it done before. Your calculations are way off!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job and I'm loving the jacket, thanks.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Why do you think the fish are biting so well in the afternoon right now?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> Good job and I'm loving the jacket, thanks.


Thanks,glad you like the jacket. 


jflyfisher said:


> Why do you think the fish are biting so well in the afternoon right now?


Typically mornings and afternoons are the best,especially when using topwater baits. Although it was a neap tide the Monday when I was out,this time of year high tide is in the afternoon which will cause more bait to be up on the shallower flats,due to the higher water levels.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Great report. I have yet to master the topwater trout bite.


----------

